# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  любимый(ая) не подарил(а) подарок на ДР!

## PatR!oT

любимый(ая) не подарил(а) подарок на ДР! как бы вы мстили или обижались или же конечно ваша версия !!!!

----------


## Sanych

Мстить не мстить, но хоть какой знак внимания должен быть.

----------


## Irina

Есть праздники, с которыми обязательно нужно поздравлять и дарить хоть маленький, но подарок. Мстить смысла нет, но отношения такие вещи гробят.

----------


## Belov

Моя жена бы ооочень расстроилась, ел бы неделю пересоленный борщ . Нужно внимание к друг другу проявлять не только в праздники, но и в обычные дни. Я свою цветами внеплановыми радую, романтическими ужинами. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] часто заказываем, вкусно и жене готовить не надо.

----------


## Ната

Мстить смысла нет, я бы для начала узнала причину того, почему не подарил, а потом уже делала выводы.....

----------


## Ната

> Моя жена бы ооочень расстроилась, ел бы неделю пересоленный борщ . Нужно внимание к друг другу проявлять не только в праздники, но и в обычные дни. Я свою цветами внеплановыми радую, романтическими ужинами. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] часто заказываем, вкусно и жене готовить не надо.


 - я того же мнения)

----------


## Vlad99

> Моя жена бы ооочень расстроилась, ел бы неделю пересоленный борщ . Нужно внимание к друг другу проявлять не только в праздники, но и в обычные дни. Я свою цветами внеплановыми радую, романтическими ужинами. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] часто заказываем, вкусно и жене готовить не надо.


Аналогично 
Согласен про внеплановые радости, 100% положительно сказывается на отношениях. Недавно своей подарил [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - очень была рада. Она эти баночки сильно любит, уже пол квартиры в них

----------

